# Missing Female Cat in Burnage / East Didsbury Area



## znbarrett (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi

Our lovely cat Maggie has been missing since Sunday 2nd December around 7pm.
She is a mainly white British Short Haired cat, with black markings on head and body, and a black tail.
She answers to the name Maggie and is wearing a blue collar.
She does not like to be picked up, and will struggle.
She gets weeping eyes and so she can get a build-up of black mucus / sleep in eyes.

There is a picture of her attached to this link.
She is microchipped so if you find her please can her in to a vet / rescue centre and they can get our details.

Many thanks
Zoe Barrett


----------

